
Herb Gross (1929 – 2020) - gjvc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Gross
======
gjvc
Famous for
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW18-jILJ66t9KZvoPpN6...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW18-jILJ66t9KZvoPpN6bDQaP7Yg42Hh)

~~~
dang
I dove into that video randomly and hit his explanation of limits at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFRWDuduuSw#t=21m15s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFRWDuduuSw#t=21m15s),
which is delightful.

~~~
gjvc
Any chance you could edit my original comment to use this link instead
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW18-jILJ66t9KZvoPpN6...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLW18-jILJ66t9KZvoPpN6bDQaP7Yg42Hh)
\-- much more representative.

~~~
dang
Sure! Changed from
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFRWDuduuSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFRWDuduuSw).

